# Moved to France in late 2021 - when can I file tax return?



## trigger08

I apologize for the naive question, but is there an official "starting date" each year when one is able to submit their French tax return? Are we waiting for the government to update the necessary forms for the 2021 tax year?

Details below in case it is relevant:
We moved to France in October 2021, and I was able to request a tax number and personalized rate (prelevement a la source) - was happy to discover that as a visiting researcher the USA-France tax treaty means income tax is 0% for the first two years. The personalized rate took effect with my January 2022 payroll, and the French tax officer I exchanged emails with explained that I should file a 2021 tax return in order to receive a refund of the income tax that had been withheld.

I have an account at impots.gouv.fr already (so I do not think I need to mail in the paper formulaire 2042), but I don't see where to start a 2021 tax return in the online account. Will that only become available later in the spring?

Thanks!


----------



## Bevdeforges

Generally speaking, the latest and greatest tax forms become available in early April, with the filing deadline mid to late May - and extended into early June for those filing online (which is nearly everyone these days). The online filing deadlines are usually staggered based on what departement you are living in. So you've got at least another month to go.


----------

